# Newbies thoughts after a night in the garage



## Diy89 (Dec 20, 2009)

A 5/16 reamer does not use a 5/16 collet.
It will not fit in the x2 with the drill chuck and the wobbler cylinder in the vise.
The tool store is not open at night. 
The rubber gloves worn to protect my already cracking hands must be removed prior to running the machine.
Cleaning swarf from the drill bit while running is not to be done. Most important, if you still have the glove on.
If one expects to make close fitting, accurate parts, the mods to the machine to improve it cannot be overlooked. The operator must also know what they are doing. 
A centerpunch in the wrong spot will not move to the correct spot when drilling. 
The recycle bin is under the bench, full of proof of the above. 
Sorry to ramble....just needed to see these revelations in type.


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

It's not just you discovering these treasures of knowledge hard learned....

My bucket of errors is full.....


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 20, 2009)

Diy89 Hang in there. It will get better. Please read THIS post. Everyone makes mistakes. That's where experence comes from)


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 20, 2009)

Tools are sneaky, they'll wait until the weekend, 5 minutes before your local supply closes, to break in the most unrepairable way.

Gloves, ugh, please don't wear them around any power tools.

Some days, I can make ill-fitting, inaccurate parts, even when I think I know what I'm doing.

A centerpunch in the correct spot will move to an incorrect spot just before drilling. 

Recycle bins all over the world are full of proof of the above. 
Just search through the threads, you'll see that around here, those parts are displayed on a shelf of the Wall of Shame Experience. ;D

Keep at it, it gets better, and everyone here wants to see ya enjoying yourself making stuff!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow. That was like reading Cliff Notes on my threads.
The important thing is to learn so you can avoid those mistakes in the future and have the time to make new mistakes. They will happen. ;D


----------



## tmuir (Dec 20, 2009)

I learnt on a Saturday what climb milling was when I first used my mill.
Snapped the end off on a $30 end mill and ruined my plans of work for the weekend, but I now know what climb milling is and don't do it any more. :big:

As long as we learn from our mistakes and no-one is hurt its all ok.


----------



## Diy89 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement guys! 

I do know better than to wear those darn rubber gloves. I put them on to clean the fancy new collet i got from the supply. To many years of working as a diesel mechaninc have really taken a toll on my hands, and i cant take the burn of the solvent anymore. I also know better to stop the spindle to. I know where the E stop button is! That bit was amazingly fast at pulling the glove in. Glad i still have my fingers to type with!

I'll get the right collet tomorrow, and be back at it soon. At least my planning has worked out, and i have not cut the outside of the cylinder to the final size yet.  
I might even have to start a build thread. I know you want pictures!


----------



## jimmyocharlie (Dec 20, 2009)

we all have days like that!


----------



## deadin (Dec 20, 2009)

Diy89,
Thank You!! It's nice to know I'm not the only one to have things like that happen. ;D ;D

Dean


----------



## chillybilly (Dec 20, 2009)

My school days were metric ,hell of a shock when my apprenticeship was inches !


----------



## oldiron64 (Dec 20, 2009)

DIY89 one word BAGBALM buy a can rub it on your hands then put the rubber gloves on, go to sleep. In two days of this your hands WILL NOT be cracked. I worked maintenance on grinding machines that used coolant. After the water evaporates what is let will suck the moisture out of your hands to the point that in about 3 hours you could squeeze blood out of the cracks that appeared. The solution, Bagbalm, latex gloves, sleep. as far as m aking parts for the recycle bin, Those that are afraid to make mistakes do few thing wrong. But then they do few things.


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 20, 2009)

Diy, Bag Balm works well, like oldiron says. I have problems with my skin cracking too, especially in the winter. Enough that I used to have someplace on my hands bleeding at any given time. Very annoying, and there is a constant reminder every time I bend my fingers.

Bag Balm is kind of greasy, and I use it only on trouble spots because of that. Another good cream is called Udderly Smooth. It's another type of udder cream, and comes in a tube that has spots on it like a cow would have. I put it on every night before bed. Between it, and the Bag Balm the cracks that usually plague my hands on the knuckles and finger tips are pretty much gone.

Dean


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 20, 2009)

On dry hands. I had it very bad when I was in my early 20's. I worked in an office at the time. The skin off my fingertips would peel and bleed. I found diet made a dramatic change. I don't know exactly what did it however. The only thing that I really did different was take a daily vitamin. I also found a lotion called Working Hands Creme. They sell it at Lowes home improvement stores now. It dries slightly tacky, but not greasy in a few seconds and actually works.


----------

